# Acromantis formosana



## macro junkie (Mar 16, 2008)

Size 5mm


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> Size 5mm


Great pic Scott


----------



## Sparky (Mar 16, 2008)

crazy!


----------



## blitzmantis (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow! They're so small! :huh:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Mar 17, 2008)

They are looking good, How many hatched out? Again stunning shots!


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 18, 2008)

MikhailsDinos said:


> They are looking good, How many hatched out? Again stunning shots!


about 30


----------



## andy hood (Mar 20, 2008)

great photo's as usual scott


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks andy


----------

